# Does anyone know..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Who the Distributer/makers of Nature's Variety Instinct 
dog food is?
I can't seem to find the info. on it I'm looking for.
Anyone know a website I can find out?
Thanks for the needed info.
Blessings.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Seems like it is just them (small independent company) from the link:
Nature's Variety About Us: Empowering People to Transform the Lives of Pets | Nature's Variety


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

As far as I know, they are independently-owned. From everything I've researched on them in the past, they're a fairly good company. My only concern is that *some* of their products contain ingredients from China. The bags say "Made in the USA," but that DOES NOT mean the ingredients come from the USA. I believe there was a big stink in the news last summer about their formula with rabbit having come from China.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, they DO source their rabbit from China. I sent them an email asking about it and they confirmed it. 

If you like the company, just don't buy their rabbit. Their other formulas are OK IMO.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Products sourced from china..:foxes15:

Okay, thanks for the advice.
Blessings.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Nature's Variety Instinct in place of S&C because it is a little cheaper. I asked the owner of the store that I buy from about it, and he said that S&C used to be run by the person who now runs Nature's Variety Instinct. I wouldn't buy the rabbit formula since it comes from China, but I buy the other ones.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

missy_r said:


> I use Nature's Variety Instinct in place of S&C because it is a little cheaper. I asked the owner of the store that I buy from about it, and he said that S&C used to be run by the person who now runs Nature's Variety Instinct. I wouldn't buy the rabbit formula since it comes from China, but I buy the other ones.


That would be Sanford Goodman.

Sanford Goodman | LinkedIn


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is some info from their website:

Do you source from China?
At Nature's Variety, our nutritional philosophy is to source the highest quality, safest, and most nutritious ingredients in the world. We look for our ingredients domestically first. In the case of rabbit meat, we've found that the best supply of high quality, human grade rabbit is found in China. Therefore, we are currently sourcing rabbit meat specifically for our raw and canned rabbit diets from a trusted supplier in China. To help ensure that our strict quality and safety standards are rigorously enforced, this rabbit meat is regularly inspected and monitored by the PhD food scientist we have on staff. Additionally, members of the Nature’s Variety leadership team have personally visited and inspected the facility in China. We also employ extra testing (at an independent lab in the United States) to ensure that the rabbit is nothing short of our strictest standards for quality and nutrition.


----------

